# My Dream Is Almost Here!!! Thanks Mike Vitale!!!



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

http://www.tjets.com/index.html click on the latest update dated 4/7 I believe. 

I been after him for quite a while to make the 65 GS and its about a month away from my hot little hands. 

Mike is the man!!!!!

I need a fleet!!!


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*The Buick for JoeGS yes...*

... and then there's the '55 Bird too. That's one that has eluded the t-jet platform seemingly forever... Leave it to Mike to fill the gap. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

tjd241 said:


> ... and then there's the '55 Bird too. That's one that has eluded the t-jet platform seemingly forever... Leave it to Mike to fill the gap. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


Quite remarkable when considering the gung ho Fordism @ Aurora...but in those days I rekon they werent a classic yet.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Oh boy..To be a fly on the wall at Joe65's house... "Honest honey!!! I promise you'll have your granite kitchen counter tops by Thanksgiving... By Christmas at the most!!" :lol:

The latest batch look great!! If you're not getting the latest update on MEV's site, click refresh!! I had to!


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

"Oh boy..To be a fly on the wall at Joe65's house... "Honest honey!!! I promise you'll have your granite kitchen counter tops by Thanksgiving... By Christmas at the most!!" 

The latest batch look great!! If you're not getting the latest update on MEV's site, click refresh!! I had to!"



:roll:OTFLMAO!!!!!!!


----------



## TUFFONE (Dec 21, 2004)

I'm in for that Corvair Wagon. Looking forward to Richfield even more!


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Hahahahahahaha. Countertop is in. 3200.00 later but its in and the kitchen is 95% done. 

Bring in the GS fleet!!!!!!


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Congrats Joe65!! I didn't think you'd let her down!!! Now, on to the MEVs!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

slotcarman12078 said:


> Congrats Joe65!! I didn't think you'd let her down!!! Now, on to the MEVs!!! :thumbsup:


Yea man. FYI, you will be getting a few to light up pal. Also that sweet Corvair van,pickup thingy!!! Thats cool!!!!


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Sounds like a plan Joe. Do me favor though. See if Mike can cast the bodies and the bumpers in black for me. I know they're not cheap, so addressing the light bleed from the get go is a major plus. Also, be forewarned, the LEDs I'll need to use on these aren't cheep!! I'll get a price together for you before you send them so you aren't shocked!! (no pun intended!) :lol: .


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

Yeah, I saw that on his site a few weeks ago and I figured Joe had to have a hand in it... I'm eagerly awaiting that one too. :thumbsup:

--rick


----------



## Omega (Jan 14, 2000)

Caddy and T-Bird for me. 

Dave


----------



## Kirk Stimson (May 1, 2003)

Guys, where are you seeing these new MEVs? That link posted by Joe65SkylarkGS doesn't reveal either the 65 Buick, or the 55 T-Bird. What am I missing?


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

*site navigation*

Kirk, sometimes your computer remembers a page from a previous visit to a site.
when you click on the link and the site opens, try a refresh. 
that might open the newer information to you.
otherwise, I don't know, I haven't tried the link. as nice as the products are, they are too high priced and don't fit into anything I use. 
apparently the bodies do fit t-jets and that is fine. 
they are still too small and yet not small enough to qualify for 1/87(true HO)
I know the quality of the bodies and detail are above average and there is a strong following, so please don't take my comments wrong.
they are just not my idea of what I am looking for.

just sayin.

Latest Update 4/7/2013: The next batch of cars are about a month away. We will be at the Richfield OH show this April with several of these available. Take a look at the prototype pictures here.
( "here" is the live link on the site)
Cars from top pictures: 50 Olds, 65 Caddy, 64 Imperial, 65 Buick SkyLark

Cars from bottom pictures: 61 Corvair Rampside Wagon, TR4 Triumph, 55 Tbird, Mercedes 300 SL Carrera


----------



## Kirk Stimson (May 1, 2003)

Thanks alpink. It didn't work, LOL!! It was a good suggestion, though.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Al has it. On the main home page go to the Latest Update and there is a link that says "here".


----------



## Kirk Stimson (May 1, 2003)

Oh my, yes! Wonderful. I like every body there. so many slot car bodies, and so little time and money.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Kirk Stimson said:


> Oh my, yes! Wonderful. I like every body there. so many slot car bodies, and so little time and money.



Cool you see them now. Your right, so many. But also each body can come in 20 different colors!!!! So you know I have to get me 20 GS's!!!!! I need every color!!!


----------



## Kirk Stimson (May 1, 2003)

:lol:


Joe65SkylarkGS said:


> Cool you see them now. Your right, so many. But also each body can come in 20 different colors!!!! So you know I have to get me 20 GS's!!!!! I need every color!!!


*********LOL***************** :lol:


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Be careful there Joe.. Mike knows you're hooked. He might come up with 4 or 5 painted on variations!! :lol:


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

slotcarman12078 said:


> Be careful there Joe.. Mike knows you're hooked. He might come up with 4 or 5 painted on variations!! :lol:



I'm actually hoping he gets silly lol. He has it lisfed as a Skylark so there's always a GS option I hope he explores. Hard top, vinyl top, or convertable??? 

Can't wait!!!


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Hmmm . 65 Buick Skylark GS wagon....


----------



## Kirk Stimson (May 1, 2003)

Hmmmmm, every slot car body on the MEV website. :woohoo:


----------



## ggnagy (Aug 16, 2010)

the TR4 has a hood/top? Rats. Guess the dremel is going to have to come out. 










Two out of three ain't bad. I wonder if anyone would attempt a Spitfire.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

slotcarman12078 said:


> Hmmm . 65 Buick Skylark GS wagon....



Yup they made a 65 SportWagon. Glass roof. Posi, 401 big block Nail Head. Ahh the possibilities.


----------

